# Telefonsperre gegen monatliche Gebühren ????



## Rahmat (5 März 2003)

Hi Leute,

vielleicht wurde das Thema früher schon mal diskutiert, dann bitte ich nur um einen entsprechenden Link, Danke.

Falls nicht dann gehts hier los:

Ich habe seinerzeit bei der DTAG 0900, 0190, 192, ..., 0195 sperren lassen, gegen einmalige  Gebühr :evil: .

Ich wollte eben diese Nummern für einen Bekannten sperren lassen (mit dessen Kundennummer).

Jetzt geht das laut Auskunft DTAG für Neuaufträge nur noch bei 0190 / 0900.
Für die anderen Sperren muß ich für ein "Sicherheitspaket" monatlich löhnen :evil:  :evil:  :evil: . Das darf doch nicht wahr sein.
Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen, wie das funktioniert, was es kostet und ob man sich dagegen irgendwie wehren kann?
Weiß außerdem jemand, wie das bei Altsperren, wie bei mir gehandhabt wird, ob ich in Zukunft mit monatlichen Zusatzgebühren zu rechnen habe oder ob z.B. die 0192-Sperre ohne Vorankündigung einfach irgendwann wegfällt ???

Liebe Grüße
 Rahmat   (diesmal 100 % nicht OT  )

P.S. Ich werde erst wieder in 4 Tagen wieder hier vorbeischauen können. Bin ab morgen in Urlaub.


----------



## dialerfucker (5 März 2003)

Hi Rahmat,

habe auch schon davon läuten hören...vorab, statt Details, ein Spuk von der DTAG-Site:



> Cover innen 9.4
> 
> U3 Deutsche Telekom Struktur des Konzerns Bereich des Vorstands- vorsitzenden Dr. Ron Sommer Produktmarketing Detlev Buchal Unternehmens- bereiche Konzernstrategie, - führung, -politik, - ...
> 
> ...



...bitte "Stand:1. Oktober 20021" beachten, sowie "(D)schwarz"...
was soll uns das sagen?  :gruebel: 
Nachzulesen unter:
http://www.telekom.de/dtag/home/suche/1,14923,,00.html?qt=Mehrwertdienste&x=19&y=1

Gruß df


----------



## dialerfucker (6 März 2003)

Örks...

hier isses:

http://www.telekom.de/untern/aktuell/1999/022599.htm


 :3d:


----------



## sascha (6 März 2003)

und hier isses aktuell:

http://www.telekom.de/dtag/faq2/frage/0,10303,262-2812-1,00.html

cu,

sascha


----------



## Heiko (6 März 2003)

> Mit der Feste Rufnummernsperre können abgehende Selbstwählverbindungen entsprechend Ihren  Vorgaben gesperrt oder zugelassen werden. Sie geben bis zu 5 Rufnummern vor, die entweder gesperrt (Black-List) oder zugelassen (White-List) werden sollen. Die Einrichtung, Änderung oder Aufhebung der Rufnummernsperre erfolgt ausschließlich durch die Deutsche Telekom.



Wo soll das Problem liegen?
Das genau willst Du doch, oder?


----------



## dialerfucker (6 März 2003)

@sascha;

*lol*... genau den Link wollte ich eigentlich reinkopieren, aber nach dem Lesen der "spastischen" Telekomseite kam wohl ein Verwirrungszustand über mich, sorry!


----------



## Heiko (6 März 2003)

Lehrer in der Schule:
"Morgen nehmen wir das Gehirn durch, heute habe ich was anderes im Kopf..."


----------



## BenTigger (6 März 2003)

Moin Rahmat,



> Jetzt geht das laut Auskunft DTAG für Neuaufträge nur noch bei 0190 / 0900.



Du bist wieder mal von den "Fachleuten" dort korrekt vollig Falsch beraten worden. Wie so oft.

Du kannst auch andere Nummern als 0190 und 0900 sperren lassen.
Ich habe es grade erst wieder durchgezogen. Keine 3 Wochen her.
Inzwischen sind bei mir Tel.Nr. gesperrt, die wie folgt beginnen:

012
013
019   <-- wirklich mit 019 beginnend. 
0900
118

die 013 ist wegen der 0137ner Nummern jetzt von mir mit aufgenommen worden.


----------



## Heiko (6 März 2003)

Das ist aber für die Modem-Nutzer nicht praktikabel...


----------



## BenTigger (6 März 2003)

> Das ist aber für die Modem-Nutzer nicht praktikabel...



Ich habe ja auch nicht gesagt, das die Modembenutzer dies tun sollen sondern es galt als Beispiel dafür, was möglich ist. 

Eben entgegen der Aussage die Rahmat von einem Mitarbeiter der dtag erhalten hatte.

Da ich kein Modem sondern DSL Nutzer bin, war das für mich die effektivste Lösung zur 0190 bis 0199er Sperrung

Meine Beraterin war im übrigen so Fit, mich auf die dann fehlende T-Online Modenzugangsmöglichkeit hinzuweisen   
es gibt auch informierte Mitarbeiter die auch dazu noch mitdenken, bei der dtag


----------



## DieBorg (6 März 2003)

aber warum 012 ???


----------



## technofreak (6 März 2003)

DieBorg schrieb:
			
		

> aber warum 012 ???



Deswegen

http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?Id=579255&t=1174061&m=5555605&d=90#5555605

gruß
tf


----------



## Rahmat (9 März 2003)

Hi @ all,

Danke für die vielen Antworten.



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> > Mit der Feste Rufnummernsperre können abgehende Selbstwählverbindungen entsprechend Ihren  Vorgaben gesperrt oder zugelassen werden. Sie geben bis zu 5 Rufnummern vor, die entweder gesperrt (Black-List) oder zugelassen (White-List) werden sollen. Die Einrichtung, Änderung oder Aufhebung der Rufnummernsperre erfolgt ausschließlich durch die Deutsche Telekom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau das isses.

Das Problem liegt nur darin, dass ich genau wie BenTigger geschrieben hat, doch von den "Fachleuten" "korrekt" falsch "beraten" wurde, und mir das holde Wesen am anderen Ende der Leitung genau diese Leistung verweigerte. :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil: 

Also auf ein Neues, mal sehen, was dabei rauskommt, auch bezüglich der Änderungsgebühren.

Auch dass mit der 012, ... war mir neu.
Warum nicht gleich alle Nummern frei tarifrbar machen. Dann wäre es nicht nötig, ständiog neue Nummern einzuführen ....... :evil:  :evil:  :evil: 

 Rahmat


----------



## Heiko (9 März 2003)

Mittlerweile werden ja schon "normale" Rufnummern über Netzbetreibervorwahlen frei tarifiert.
Zudem gehts jetzt SPAM-technisch so weiter:


> -- WICHTIG --
> 
> Unbedingt anrufen
> 0024.529.6580
> Echt geil !!!


PS: Ich rate von einem Test dringend ab!


----------



## Rahmat (9 März 2003)

Hi, 

jetzt ging die Sperre ohne Probleme. Kommt halt immer darauf an, wer am anderen Ende der Leituing sitzt.

Und die Moral von der Geschicht:

"Bevor Du etwas mit der Telekom vereinbarst, frag erst einmal bei www.computerbetrug.de nach.  "

 Rahmat


----------



## Heiko (9 März 2003)

Es ist aber immer wieder spannend, welche Leistung man bei welcher Bestellung geliefert bekommt.
Frag mal SprMa. Dem wollte mal eine Dame von der Hotline erklären, dass eine Rufnummernanzeige verbunden mit einem Nicht-Eintrag ins Telefonbuch erstens sinnlos ist und zweiten garnicht geht.


----------



## technofreak (9 März 2003)

Deswegen rufe ich auch nur in äußersten Notfällen die Hot-Line an , aber am besten gar nicht. 
Ich geh lieber zum T-Punkt,such mir da einen Mitarbeiter, dessen IQ doch deutlich über  _*(zensiert TF)*_  liegt (Gott sei Dank gibts in meinem für mich zuständigen T-Punkt sogar 
welche , die sofort verstehen, was ich will) und verklicker dem das Problem. Damit bin ich bisher 
ganz gut zurechtgekommen, jedenfalls konnte ich alle meine Probleme zufriedenstellend lösen.
Gruß
tf


----------



## Heiko (9 März 2003)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Ich geh lieber zum T-Punkt,such mir da einen Mitarbeiter, dessen IQ doch deutlich über  _*(zensiert TF)*_  liegt (Gott sei Dank gibts in meinem für mich zuständigen T-Punkt sogar welche , die sofort verstehen, was ich will) und verklicker dem das Problem.


Mein zuständiger T-Punkt ist dem Rotstift zum Opfer gefallen und mittlerweile $ganzweitweg.


----------



## Baller Otto (9 März 2003)

BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Beraterin war im übrigen so Fit, mich auf die dann fehlende T-Online Modenzugangsmöglichkeit hinzuweisen
> es gibt auch informierte Mitarbeiter die auch dazu noch mitdenken, bei der dtag



...so Fit, mich auf die dann fehlende T-Online 
MODENzugangsmöglichkeit
hinzuweisen, es gibt auch informierte Mitarbeiter die auch noch mitdenken...

Einwandfrei, was erwartet ihr eigendlich noch alles ?
Technisch kann ich mir zwar nicht erklären warum ich mit DSL keine Moden bestellen kann, aber das lässt sich bestimmt durch einen Anruf bei der Hotline klären.

Mal im ernst:
Danke für deine Liste, probier ich morgen aus.


----------



## BenTigger (10 März 2003)

Baller Otto schrieb:
			
		

> Technisch kann ich mir zwar nicht erklären warum ich mit DSL keine Moden bestellen kann, aber das lässt sich bestimmt durch einen Anruf bei der Hotline klären.



Ganz einfach, die Hotlinemitarbeiterin hat mir eben erklärt, das Modenzugänge wie Sie sie benutzt, nur über 0192 Zugänge angeboten werden. Aber ich erklärte ihr dann, das ich eh immer bei Aldi und Karstadt aufm Grabbeltisch nach Moden suche. Das hat sie dann akzeptiert und für mich das dann so eingerichtet. :lol: 



  mann, das man nicht mal mit etwas breiten Fingern tippen kann, ohne das einer sich darüber luschtig macht


----------

